# Need to design a collection. Thanks for your help



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi 

I am doing an internship with a company specialized in Sportswear. I have to come up with a collection for snowboarding and was wondering if you have any suggestion? It can be anything from the number of pockets to specific theme. 

I don’t know much about snowboarding and therefore will appreciate any suggestion as it will help me (I hope) to create…. your dreamed outfit. 

Thanks


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Create something even more lightweight and *warm* than what we already have.

If you want to make it eye-catching, give it a rainbow and pony theme.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Think about the identity of the company you are designing for. What is their aesthetic, lifestyle, and heritage?
Go through the companies old designs and look for ways to improve on these old ideas or look for ways to incorporate the old ideas and features into a new garment. 

If they've never done a snowboarding line before then you need to talk to someone in Marketing about developing a real aesthetic for the brand that you can use to design your stuff with. That type of exercise will be far more valuable to you than asking some people on the internet about how many pockets they like on their jackets.

It's also important to consider the technical features of the outerwear and the pricepoint. The more technical or detailed it is the more expensive it will be.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Design a onsie with a poop flap....I have always wanted to see that........


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptTenielle said:


> Design a onsie with a poop flap....I have always wanted to see that........


What a coincidence haha.
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/18798-found-place-wool-union-suits-2.html


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh no .....there aren't any pictures anymore.......google here I come....


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

i'll take a 007 snowboarding tuxedo, complete with exploding pen and laser watch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you for all your answers. 

The company with who I am doing my internship does not have any fashion designer or marketing people. I have to do everything from A to Z. I did made some researches so. Regarding the textile they have fabrics which are made of 2 or 3 layers so you should be warm and dry  
I was more think of what you have in your pockets. (e.g: are you taking your Ipod with you? (even if it must not be very safe). 

I am getting there so .I think Hey hey 
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok here is snowboard jacket construction 101

As you said, two to three layers of fabric. The outermost layer must be a waterproof nylon, either a Gore-Tex fabric or a nylon fabric that has been treated with a teflon coating on the inside. The stitches of this layer must be heat taped or else moisture will get in, either that or just forgo stitches altogether and use a thermal press to glue the fabric sections together. 

The middle layer is a synthetic fibre for warmth and is optional depending on how technical the jacket is going to be. I recommend using Prima-Loft. it's a thin fabric thats breathable and is used in very high quality sleeping bags, you can get it rated to either -5 degrees, -15 degrees, or -30 degrees. The colder it's rated for the thicker it will be.

The inner layer should be a breathable mesh or thin fabric that will wick moisture from the wearer.

Technical Features:

Your jackets must have a powder skirt at the waist of the jacket. I recommend doing one that is removable so someone can use the jacket for street wear. The powder skirt must have a strong elastic band around it and is best when it either snaps or zips into the pants.

Hood: The hood must be able to cover the mouth to protect from wind and is best when it does not obstruct the wearers blindspots.

Pockets: The two or four outer pockets must be sealed and moisture proof. line the pockets with a soft material that warms hands. The inner pockets should have zippers as well to protect from moisture, one pocket should have a little sleeve in it for the users iPod. The other pocket should come with a little soft cloth for the users goggles and is best when on a small elastic leash. There should also be an easily accessible goggle pocket on the inside.

Zippers: Use high quality plastic or even higher quality metal zippers. They must be able to stand extreme cold and extreme stress. I recommend RiRi Zippers. 

Cuffs: The cuffs of the jacket should have a velcro strap to close the cuff around the wearers gloves. It is also a nice feature if you include cuff gaiters that the user wears around their wrist and seals the sleeve from snow.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Snowboard Pant Construction.

Fabric: The same thing applies to the pants as does the jacket.
Pockets: One back pocket and two front pockets, three is nice. Make sure one has a clip for the users resort pass.
Fit: Make sure the fit is comfortable in the seat and thighs
Cuffs: Make sure the cuffs have gaiters with elastic to form a tight seal around the wearers boots. Also include a zipper to make the cuffs fit looser 
Reinforcement: Reinforce the seat of the pants with an extra layer of fabric, even the best snowboarders spend a lot of time on their ass.
Vents: Include a vent in the thighs with a zipper and mesh fabric so the users can vent heat.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Trends in Snowboarding Outerwear:

Fabrics:
- Plaids
- bright primary colours
- stripes

Outer pockets:
keep it simple and technical, don't make it look like GI fatigues

Fit:
Either very fitted like streetwear or loose and comfortable like what you would expect a snowboarder to wear.

Snowboarding outerwear is often influced by music culture. Right now emo and punk is still a big deal. Hip Hop has been prevalent for many years. We're also seeing some companies doing ironically themed outerwear and snowboard lines like Pirates, Scary stuff, Pop stuff, Hipster culture, etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I have entered contests myself.Although I am twelve years old.Cute tracksuits are really suitable for a child aged 5 weeks.How about you find a fancy one with a matching top make sure its original.To be more authentic you could find some converse trainers for babies I know they are expensive but look really cute on babies.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

OP, I really hope you design something that considers practicality first and style a close second. If you design some quality snow wear, you can make customers for life. Most of the snowboarders I know are obsessed with tech. With more people buying online these days, a long list of proven tech on a garmet will sell most people I ride with. My only suggestion for style is to weight your designs to 75% edgy, out-there fashions and 25% towards more classic style tastes. And "classic style" doesn't just mean solid black clothes. Last time I had to buy outerwear, it seemed like I had to choose between neon green and pink or dress like a ninja assassin.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

My jacket has an awesome window on the arm for my pass to slide into, and I really dig that.....


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

sook said:


> it seemed like I had to choose between neon green and pink or dress like a ninja assassin.


You got beef with ninja assassin?!:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2009)

There is such a variety of styles when it comes to snowboard outerwear. I personally like my clothes baggy and the colors don't even really match. My jacket is neon green so I like to stand out. Truthfully though, the most important part to me is the waterproof rating and the features. Media pocket, pass holder, zipper pockets, vents..etc.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> You got beef with ninja assassin?!:laugh:


Whats funny is the movie commercial was on when I was typing that. Looks pretty badass. 

I guess a snow covered mountain isn't the best place for a stealthy ninja like myself to try to blend.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I have to go back to a plain, matte colored jacket now. Too many people have green jackets/pants now. fuckers.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Neon colored snuggie


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Dano said:


> Neon colored snuggie


We could wear it backwards and hit a big kicker. It'd look like a gay batman was decending the hill to fight some crime :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

bakesale said:


> Ok here is snowboard jacket construction 101
> 
> As you said, two to three layers of fabric. The outermost layer must be a waterproof nylon, either a Gore-Tex fabric or a nylon fabric that has been treated with a teflon coating on the inside. The stitches of this layer must be heat taped or else moisture will get in, either that or just forgo stitches altogether and use a thermal press to glue the fabric sections together.
> 
> ...


Many Thanks. These are great comments.


----------

